# Dusseldorf Altbier Recipe Check



## SJW (30/5/08)

Been reading through a few topics on this style and was wondering how this recipe looked. I am sure the grain bill will be fine but what about using US-05? Also I will be fermenting cool so how cool can I go with US-05? Or would Nottingham be a better option? Will also mash cool too.



Dusseldorf Altbier 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2500.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 44.64 % 
2500.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 44.64 % 
500.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 8.93 % 
100.00 gm Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.9 IBU 
70.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.23 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 44.7 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 29.4 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5600.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 12.66 L Grain Temperature: 12.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 12.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.7 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 93.1 C 76.0 C


----------



## therook (30/5/08)

Steve,

This is my ALT and it's a good drop if i do say so myself

Used Nottinghams and fermented around 16 - 19 from memory

Rooks Alt
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/02/2008 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: Sammy boy 
Boil Volume: 34.94 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 % Equipment: Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 
Actual Efficiency: 73.6 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 77.5 % 
1.00 kg Ale ( Barrett Burston ) (8.0 EBC) Grain 17.2 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
0.06 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
45.00 gm Spalter [6.20%] (90 min) Hops 29.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Spalter [6.20%] (40 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Mashed at 65c


Rook

Edit....going to try Wyeast 1338 next time for a comparrison


----------



## glennheinzel (30/5/08)

K97 is a German ale yeast so it might be the best dried option (although I'm sure the other yeasts you mentioned would be okay).


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/08)

therook said:


> This is my ALT and it's a good drop if i do say so myself



+1 Tis noice! B) 

Warren -


----------



## therook (30/5/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> +1 Tis noice! B)
> 
> Warren -




Glad you liked it Wazza

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/5/08)

therook said:


> Steve,
> 
> This is my ALT and it's a good drop if i do say so myself
> 
> ...




Tis a great yeast Rook!


----------



## JSB (30/5/08)

Totally agree on the 1338 - great yeast - floc'd out in no time!!!


----------



## Stuster (30/5/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Tis a great yeast Rook!



Have you used it for anything else, TDA? I've heard it can be a bit fussy/slow to finish. That your experience?

OT, SJW, looks like a fine recipe to me, though I'd probably use less melanoidin but that's to your taste and if you've used it before then go for it. Could be a bit too much on the flavour hops too. I think US-05 makes a fine alt, maybe not quite as good as some other yeasts but one I made two years ago with that yeast did pretty well at the state comps.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/5/08)

Stuster said:


> Have you used it for anything else, TDA? I've heard it can be a bit fussy/slow to finish. That your experience?
> 
> OT, SJW, looks like a fine recipe to me, though I'd probably use less melanoidin but that's to your taste and if you've used it before then go for it. Could be a bit too much on the flavour hops too. I think US-05 makes a fine alt, maybe not quite as good as some other yeasts but one I made two years ago with that yeast did pretty well at the state comps.



Absolutely Stuster. Used it in an ESB and a Smoked Ale (currently on tap :icon_drool2: ). I tried it in a Koelsch once too but IMO it wasn't really suited to the style IIRC.
It does take a while to ferment out, 3 weeks in my experience so don't be putting it in one of those quick turnaround brews.

C&B
TDA


----------



## SJW (3/6/08)

I had a bit of a think about it and my first recipe was looking similar to an Oktoberfest I recently brewed so I made a few changes.

Dusseldorf Altbier 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

3000.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 56.07 % 
2000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 37.38 % 
250.00 gm Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 4.67 % 
50.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
50.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.00 % 
Bitterness: 48.2 IBU 
Est Color: 29.6 EBC Color: Color 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5350.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 12.41 L Grain Temperature: 12.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 12.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.0 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.4 C 76.0 C


----------



## devo (3/6/08)

An Alt I did quite some time ago scrubbed up pretty good. (well I think so!!!)

I posted it on the recipe database
here


----------



## drsmurto (3/6/08)

Looks similar to the one i made last year. 

50% munich
40% pils
8% melanoidin
2% carafa spec II
spalt at 60mins
tettnang at 20 mins
OG 1.052, IBU 50.
Wyeast 1007 german ale
mashed at 66
fermented at 16

Its on my list to brew again but hasnt made it to the top yet...... <_<


----------



## devo (3/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Its on my list to brew again but hasnt made it to the top yet...... <_<



yeah, me too.


----------



## bindi (3/6/08)

Quote: using US-05? Also I will be fermenting cool so how cool can I go with US-05? Or would Nottingham be a better option? Will also mash cool too.


I would be using Wyeast 1338 or 1007, just my 2c worth.  you can go down to 13c with 1007 and 16c with 1338.


----------



## bindi (3/6/08)

Bump: Anyone?


----------



## razz (3/6/08)

Evening Bindi. I've used US-05 at 16 degrees, no probs. Currently have an Alt in secondary, fermented at 17 degrees with K-97. Both yeasts ferment out in 7 days. Important note for the Alt, I mashed at 67 degrees for 90 minutes and the yeast attenuated from 45 down to 12 SG pionts.


----------



## SJW (3/6/08)

I dont notice much diff between mashing at 63 or 67 but lower or higher I do get a different attenuation level.


----------



## dr K (3/6/08)

> I would be using Wyeast 1338 or 1007



As would I, now I have never tasted an Alt in Dusseldorf, though I have been fortunate to taste bottled version in Australia, Diebels Alt. I also had a decent conversation with some german diplomats/attaches a few years ago when I was doing a public brewing demo at the German Club here.
The take home message is that the bitterness should be very assertive, yet from what I have tasted the finish should be rather dry, well at least crisp. This leads me to suggest that were one to brew a reasonable Alt, in the style of a Dusseldorf Alt then the yeast selection would be very important, as would the water profile in order to get that bitter yet dry finish but still with a big malt profile, a damn hard beer to brew, certainly beyond my capability.

K


----------



## bindi (3/6/08)

Yes ,that's It, I mash cool [dry,crisp] and use the right yeast, the right hops to be [as you say] assertive .
Happy with that.


----------



## drsmurto (4/6/08)

dr K said:


> As would I, now I have never tasted an Alt in Dusseldorf, though I have been fortunate to taste bottled version in Australia, Diebels Alt. I also had a decent conversation with some german diplomats/attaches a few years ago when I was doing a public brewing demo at the German Club here.
> The take home message is that the bitterness should be very assertive, yet from what I have tasted the finish should be rather dry, well at least crisp. This leads me to suggest that were one to brew a reasonable Alt, in the style of a Dusseldorf Alt then the yeast selection would be very important, as would the water profile in order to get that bitter yet dry finish but still with a big malt profile, a damn hard beer to brew, certainly beyond my capability.
> 
> K



Top info Dr K!

Have added a note in my recipe to use rainwater for this one and see if that makes a difference. Mashed at 67 last time so will drop that to 64-65 and see how we go. Mmmmmm. i have a fresh smack pack of 1007 in the fridge and everything else........

Damn this thread! :angry:


----------



## Bribie G (4/12/11)

Necro Alert





I'm exploring my sack of Vienna, have given away lagers for a while so checking out hitherto unvisited ales styles, and wonder if half and half Vienna and Pils would make a good base for an Alt?
Ross now has 1007 back in stock so I'm keen to give an Alt a go. 

How did DrS get on with the lower mash?

I'm thinking of bittering with Magnum and finishing with Hallertau Aroma or Saphir??


----------



## manticle (4/12/11)

My experience of alts (HB only, never tried an authentic one) suggests your grain bill will make a decent basis for one. Can add a bit of choc or carafa for colour.

I'm a noble hop only kind of guy when it comes to these styles and I also favour step mashing/hochkurz regime. 62 for 10, 68 for 45, 72 for 10 gave me an alt that got to the Nats recently. I used tettnanger and styrian goldings but all tett, all hall, all spalt or a combo of any would work well. Grain bill was vienna, pils and a touch of choc.

This is the one: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1441


----------



## neonmeate (4/12/11)

i'm with manticle there, a bit of choc would be nice with vienna and pils. with 1007 though you might be tempted to put a small amount of caramunich or carahell in too, as it will finish dry. if you use 1338 it finishes a lot sweeter and wouldn't need any extra help with the body side of things.


----------



## drsmurto (4/12/11)

Bribie G said:


> Necro Alert
> 
> View attachment 50651
> 
> ...



Funny you should bring this thread up Bribie as I am currently supping on a pint of Dusseldorf Alt. :icon_cheers: 

The recipe is here although i ran out of melanoidin so none in this version. I used the white labs equivalent of WY1007 on this one (WLP036). Bittered with magnum and spalt, also added spalt at 20 and 0 at 1g/L and the subtle spice is very nice.

Beersmith tells me i mashed this at 64C for 90 mins. Finished at 1.010 so with 50 IBU the bitterness is assertive but the munich base seems to support it well. The first time Butters tasted this beer he was surprised it was 50 IBU. 

It's right on the upper limits of the style as far as BJCP are concerned.

I brew this a few times a year (at least) :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (4/12/11)

I prefer all Spalter on the hops side of things if possible Bribie.

I have DrS' yeast cake ready to roll on another one of these this week :drinks:


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

Has anyone tried WLP011 European Ale in an Alt? Whitelabs' yeast chart claims suitability for style but I'm after a bit of feedback before I comit.


----------



## neonmeate (15/1/12)

emnpaul said:


> Has anyone tried WLP011 European Ale in an Alt? Whitelabs' yeast chart claims suitability for style but I'm after a bit of feedback before I comit.



often used for alts. i have used it a few times - the maltiest and sweetest yeast out there, apart from english yeasts. finishes fairly high FG so don't use too much caramunich with it. but can give you a nice smooth malty beer.


----------



## eamonnfoley (15/1/12)

neonmeate said:


> often used for alts. i have used it a few times - the maltiest and sweetest yeast out there, apart from english yeasts. finishes fairly high FG so don't use too much caramunich with it. but can give you a nice smooth malty beer.



Mash low. No higher than 65C.


----------



## Tony (15/1/12)

I entered an alt to competition last year and all the comments came back as not bitter enough. 

1.050, 48 IBU ???

I think my problem was actually it was too malty. I used lots of munich 2 and some pils.

I think vienna and Pils 50/50 would make a great base, I like to use Weyermann Choc Wheat to darken, its just so nice, and bitter it up with one masive bittering addition of noble hops at 40 min.

Keep it simple

........... and save the melanoiden for a Munich Dunkel!


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## eamonnfoley (15/1/12)

Tony said:


> I entered an alt to competition last year and all the comments came back as not bitter enough.
> 
> 1.050, 48 IBU ???
> 
> ...



The judges probably don't know what an alt tastes like. They are not all 50 IBU beers. Actually only one Dusseldorf Alt is (Uerige). And it doesn't taste like 50IBU. More like 35 because of the maltiness. Yours was probably a great example.

They key is to produce a highly attenuative wort and use an attenuative yeast (1007). This way you can get it malty tasting but retain drinkability without being cloying. This is a session beer.


----------



## Tony (15/1/12)

foles said:


> They key is to produce a highly attenuative wort and use an attenuative yeast (1007). This way you can get it malty tasting but retain drinkability without being cloying. This is a session beer.



I used noto and it went down to about 1.006 from memory....... but a big +1 on this!

Especially the session bit!


----------



## emnpaul (19/1/12)

I can't get choc wheat where I am and I'm tempted to throw in a bit of Dingemann's biscuit just because I've been wanting to use some for a while but haven't found an excuse yet.

Here's what Ive come up with so far

Wey pils 46%
Vienna 46%
Biscuit 5%
CaraffaII 3%
WLP011 

Mash 60mins @63
30mins @68
raise to mashout 30 mins

Would anybody like to hit me with a big stick re the biscuit or mash or whatever?


----------



## manticle (19/1/12)

I put biscuit in the one I linked to above (actually probably briess victory). I think it works.


----------



## emnpaul (19/1/12)

Sweet! Thanks for the reply.


----------

